# Gout in my knee



## Deer Fanatic (Feb 24, 2013)

Anyone ever had gout in your knee? I have never had gout before-- woke up about midnight and it felt like I had a screwdriver in the side if my right knee. Was up all night in awful pain- flipping around in the bed trying to get confortable. Finally went to the couch but still no relief. My knee is swollen and feels like it has a fever in it. Can't straighten it out at all and can't put any pressure on it at all. Does this sound like the gout?


----------



## hobbs27 (Feb 24, 2013)

Could be, but most first flare ups are in the big toe.Make an appointment to see your dr and he/she will run the tests...In the mean time drink lots of water, and take ibuprofen.It helps but if its gout you will still be in pain, until the dr gives you the good stuff.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sounds more like a torn meniscus....


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Feb 24, 2013)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Sounds more like a torn meniscus....



I didn't hit a lick at a snake yesterday, didn't injure it in any way at all. It's VERY painful to the touch on the low inside kind of where I would imagine the joint is- like 2" below my kneecap


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 24, 2013)

My only 2 gout flares were in my knees.  If the knee is purple/red and swollen and hot, then it is probably a gout flare.  Pain is horrible, no changing of position helps.  If you can be absolutely still with no strain or tension on the knee, it helps, but not much.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Feb 24, 2013)

Seems to be swelled up some and definately has some fever in it. No noticeable chnge in color though. The pain is excruciating any time I try to stand or even straiaghten my leg at all.


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 24, 2013)

Deer Fanatic said:


> Seems to be swelled up some and definately has some fever in it. No noticeable chnge in color though. The pain is excruciating any time I try to stand or even straiaghten my leg at all.



I know what you mean.  If you push through the pain and bend it, then straightening it back out is just as painful.


----------



## hobbs27 (Feb 24, 2013)

Deer Fanatic said:


> Seems to be swelled up some and definately has some fever in it. No noticeable chnge in color though. The pain is excruciating any time I try to stand or even straiaghten my leg at all.



I hope you can get to your dr. tomorrow.I've had flare ups last a day,and some last over a week.Best case scenario you will have relief in the morning and get to a dr to verify gout and get started on a treatment plan.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Feb 25, 2013)

alright-- went to the Doc first thing this morning. Got a script for endomethacin and a steriod shot on the rear end to boot. Went back home and propped up and I swear in 4 hours I was almost completely pain free. That is completely amazing considering that on Sunday I was completely immobile from the pain and this morning it was a little better-- I could walk without screaming like a girl but still couldn't straighten my leg completely.


----------



## hobbs27 (Feb 25, 2013)

Deer Fanatic said:


> alright-- went to the Doc first thing this morning. Got a script for endomethacin and a steriod shot on the rear end to boot. Went back home and propped up and I swear in 4 hours I was almost completely pain free. That is completely amazing considering that on Sunday I was completely immobile from the pain and this morning it was a little better-- I could walk without screaming like a girl but still couldn't straighten my leg completely.



 It was the steriod shot. I hope they want you to return to get started on a prevention plan.I went through two doctors before I was told that we have preventative meds.


----------



## dorkfish (Feb 25, 2013)

The meds will cause another problem soon take with FOOD!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 26, 2013)

dorkfish said:


> The meds will cause another problem soon take with FOOD!



Same meds I take when mine flares up !! Mine (gout) moves all over the place at times !! Knock on, I ain't had a bad flare up in a while !! And yes....take it with food, on a empty stomach is not good !!


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Feb 26, 2013)

Got a call from  the Dr's office today and they said my uric acid levels were normal!! So now I am wondering if it wasn't gout after all. I self medicated on Sunday before I went to the Doc,but only took 3 doses of the meds. Kind of hard to beleive that little bit would have brought the levels to normal. What yall think?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2013)

Your uric acid levels may have been higher a week or 2 earlier & what you felt was the cristal build up in the joint at thattime. I have gout. How old are you?


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Feb 26, 2013)

will be 49 in July. Never had any problems or symptoms in the past


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2013)

Mine started at 43ish I'm 52 now. Try and think back 2 to 3 weeks what you may of had to eat that started this. Its different for folks. G/L


----------

